# Private questions for ladies about sex & orgasms.



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Questions: 1. ladies, have you ever experienced clitoral & g-spot orgasms? 
2. Have you tried anal sex? If yes, have you ever experienced anal orgasm? If no, are you interested in trying out anal sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jaz (Dec 29, 2010)

...there's such a thing as anal orgasm? o.o

1. never had an orgasm with my husband. the sex is heavenly, i just don't orgasm, don't know why =/

2. would never attempt anal sex. save for the times hubby misses LOL
it's a religion thing, anal sex is strictly forbidden, i'm assuming because of the health risks.

i call copycat~


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I orgasm clitoral. When I want to come, I just rub my clit against my husband's cok, and a few seconds later I am in orgasm heaven. 

Don't know about the g-spot. I just know when I come, my vagina twitches and twitches, the twitches can continue for quite a long time.

We have tried anal once, didn't enjoy it much, my whole body was numb, the feeling was strange, it was painful but also enjoyable. Don't know if I want to try it again. If we want to try kinky stuff, I need a few good days to rest. When my husband's cok was in my ass, I needed something in my pu$$$ too, maybe that's why people do double penetration.


----------



## katydo (Dec 5, 2010)

Jaz said:


> would never attempt anal sex. save for the times hubby misses LOL


:rofl:


All orgasms are clitoral in origin.



GP those twitches are great aren't they? I love them


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

katydo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> GP those twitches are great aren't they? I love them


Yes, they are! 

Sex and orgasms are just wonderful! My husband and I always talk to each other, how come us human are so LUCKY, we get to orgasm often!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

As for me, I did experience lots of g-spot orgasms during penetration. Clitoral orgasms can be achieved by oral sex or by rubbing it by myself.
G-spot orgasms come like a wave and I can have quite many per round. I can also achieve it by myself at woman on top position. My husband also knows how to stimulate my g-spot by fingering.
Some women can actually squirt by having g-spot orgasms.
2. I had anal sex experiences and if the man knows how to do it correctly, so you give him 5 mins, he gives you heaven.
A good anal sex can bring women the greatest, longest, and biggest enjoyment that you never experience in life, I would say, it's a shame if you never experience it. You will reach a state that you don't want your man to stop and you would beg for more.
It was sooo good but the man must know how. He shouldn't make you hurt. Hurting and pain are wrong.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

katydo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> All orgasms are clitoral in origin.


Not for me. I have had all three.


----------



## katydo (Dec 5, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Not for me. I have had all three.




No I didnt mean that I meant they figured out that during a g-spot or any other orgasm that the clitoris is swarmed with blood and ends up creating the orgasms for us.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

1. Clitoral - yes, always
2. G-spot - no, never
3. Anal - yes, don't know yet, not enough practice here lately.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry i am not a lady but, thought my point would ad value

I believe my wife climaxes entirely differently from strickly clitoral vs from penetration I will have to explore further abou t g spot. 

Wife seems uninterested in anal and i have not pushed the issue. I have dated more than one women who absolutely loved Anal. Like what others have described it sent them to heaven. I have read that the anus is fulled with nerve endings. I have heard anal stimulation of a man can be quite pleasurable too but (excuse the pun) I cannot get past the notion that it is somehow something only gay men should/can enjoy. I guess that makes me rather closed minded or ignorant.


----------



## katydo (Dec 5, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Sorry i am not a lady but, thought my point would ad value
> 
> I believe my wife climaxes entirely differently from strickly clitoral vs from penetration I will have to explore further abou t g spot.
> 
> Wife seems uninterested in anal and i have not pushed the issue. I have dated more than one women who absolutely loved Anal. Like what others have described it sent them to heaven. I have read that the anus is fulled with nerve endings. I have heard anal stimulation of a man can be quite pleasurable too but (excuse the pun) I cannot get past the notion that it is somehow something only gay men should/can enjoy. I guess that makes me rather closed minded or ignorant.


The male prostate is located just in, and just back a lil, once inside the anus(it feels like a lil bump) and all men can enjoy the pleasure of having it massaged.

The difference for women is that the female equivalent of the male prostate is located in her clitoral area but the clitoral tissues with all their nerve endings reach the vagina and the anus.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes - for vaginal, clitoral, g-spot.

Tried anal (unsuccessfully). My husband is just too wide for it, so it's effing painful no matter how slow we went. Aside from pain, I don't think I'd be able to climax anally. I couldn't get past the hygienic issue mentally.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes to clitoral and g-spot. They are very different for me. I'm disappointed if I only get a clitoral orgasm, we go for the g every time! 

But anal sex grosses me out. I'd be offended if he suggested it, but I'll have to ask him if he's ever thought about it. It just doesn't seem natural. Maybe I'm a prude. But to each his own!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Anal sex grossed me out the first time when I was asked to do it, but my bf at that time was quite good at comforting me, and he's well experiended, so it wasn't painful at all.
After some tries, I was able to enjoy anal sex. It's great.
My husband instead has no experience in anal sex, so I don't really know how to guide him also because his cok is much bigger than my bf in the past.
Oops, did I just say my past bf has a small penis that's why not much pain for anal sex? LOL


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> 1.) clit----every single time...
> 2.) Gspot---only...about...maybe...3/4/times a year..
> 3.) anal----every single time...
> 
> sometimes with fingering on my G-spot, it will happen...sometimes....


How do you have anal orgasm every single time?...I guess you stimulate the clit very much so?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

If I'm not wrong, you can stimulate the g spot by vagina and anal sex as well. 
Stimulation from different directions.
Men also got g-spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> If I'm not wrong, you can stimulate the g spot by vagina and anal sex as well.
> Stimulation from different directions.
> Men also got g-spot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I read that the G-spot is a mith, and that if it exists it is not in all woman...mine, I feel something but don't see her going bananas when touching it....anyhow, I guess we need to do our best to experience all we can as long as we are alive and healthy....:smthumbup:


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Anal sex grossed me out the first time when I was asked to do it, but my bf at that time was quite good at comforting me, and he's well experiended, so it wasn't painful at all.
> After some tries, I was able to enjoy anal sex. It's great.
> My husband instead has no experience in anal sex, so I don't really know how to guide him also because his cok is much bigger than my bf in the past.
> Oops, did I just say my past bf has a small penis that's why not much pain for anal sex? LOL


Haha, at least he's an EX! :lol: In the past when watching porn or whatever, my H has said, "why would anyone go for that hole when this one is so perfect" so I'm guessing I don't have to worry about him wanting to enter through the back door. I would never be able to relax enough to even fathom enjoying it! It's interesting that a woman would be able to get a g-spot orgasm from it though. :scratchhead:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> Haha, at least he's an EX! :lol: In the past when watching porn or whatever, my H has said, "why would anyone go for that hole when this one is so perfect" so I'm guessing I don't have to worry about him wanting to enter through the back door. I would never be able to relax enough to even fathom enjoying it! It's interesting that a woman would be able to get a g-spot orgasm from it though. :scratchhead:


Don't say never....life is short and hopefully at some point, maybe you get to experience it...if done properly, it could become something special between you and your Hubby..


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Anal sex grossed me out the first time when I was asked to do it, but my bf at that time was quite good at comforting me, and he's well experiended, so it wasn't painful at all.
> After some tries, I was able to enjoy anal sex. It's great.
> My husband instead has no experience in anal sex, so I don't really know how to guide him also because his cok is much bigger than my bf in the past.
> Oops, did I just say my past bf has a small penis that's why not much pain for anal sex? LOL


Okay...not to be/sound gross and I truly can't believe I"m asking...with anal...is there a 'flushing' system to go through before hand? LOL...so sorry just I've never ever tried 1) due to pain. I struggle with the exit of poop let alone something hard going in! And I always grossed out by thought it getting all over the man...embarrassement I guess.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> If I'm not wrong, you can stimulate the g spot by vagina and anal sex as well.
> Stimulation from different directions.
> Men also got g-spot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you tell difference between g and clit Orgasams? I'm a definate clit and my guess is same during intercourse. I've had some that tingles all the way down my legs to my toes. Was that possible the g?


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Don't say never....life is short and hopefully at some point, maybe you get to experience it...if done properly, it could become something special between you and your Hubby..


Yeah, I guess we still have a lot of living to do, so we'll see. 



emotionalwreck said:


> Can you tell difference between g and clit Orgasams? I'm a definate clit and my guess is same during intercourse. I've had some that tingles all the way down my legs to my toes. Was that possible the g?


I can definitely tell the difference between the two. Hard to describe. I guess I'd say that g-spot orgasms come from deep inside and work their way throughout the rest of my body. It's more of a wow factor, earth shattering. Clitoral orgasms climax at the spot and then send shivers and tingling everywhere else. I love them, but a g-spot orgasm will finish me off. I can have several clitoral orgasms in sequence and just want more. But I can only handle a couple g-spot orgasms before my body is spent and I'm completely done for. My H is nice enough to give me both every time. He's a pleaser. I'm working on being more of a giver.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Not too sure on the g spot one. Maybe I need a sex ed course on anatomy.

I will tell you that I love anal sex and I didn't at first but the kinkiness of it made me continue to want to go back to it. You have to go slowly and allow him to be still while you begin. Relaxation is key as well as BE SURE to have lube so it slides in easier. You can have an enema beforehand if you're anxious about having messy anal sex. If you do, I'd suggest doing it about a half hour before and purchasing it in a store (like CVS) but replacing the fluid inside with warm water which will clean you out but not leave you irritated. Honestly, when I cum during anal sex...it is VERY intense. If he is fingering me at the same time, it's even more intense. I really would recommend trying it and being honest with your husband about what you are feeling and what you want to feel.

Kinky positions and ideas turn me on so I think this helps me reach orgasm too. To me orgasm is like an overwhelming emotional/physical urge & passion combining and I'm not sure what happens to create such bliss but more than happy to figure out how to make it happen again and again and again.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

emotionalwreck said:


> Can you tell difference between g and clit Orgasams? I'm a definate clit and my guess is same during intercourse. I've had some that tingles all the way down my legs to my toes. Was that possible the g?


Yeah, yours is clitoral orgasm.

I can't have 5 clitoral orgasms because usually, after 2 or 3 I'm done. (After it's all out & I can fall into sleep quickly.)

G-spot orgasms would be coming like a wave to me, depends on the thrusting speed, one orgasm coming after the next one, like a wave, usually, I can receive 5 of them per round then I have to finish myself with few clitoral orgams.

Some women can actually squirt by stimulating their g-spot! I'm still trying things out & wish my husband make me squirt. 

Anal orgams, I simply had great experience & it's extremely good! (very different & hard to explain but it's extremely good & extremly enjoyable, it's like staying in the climax for a long while and the climax never fall back down.) I'd really love it to happen again 

But I think every woman can explain these orgams differently.


----------



## Mrs. In Love..But (Jan 11, 2011)

clit - always

g-spot - yes (but if you rub your clit at the same time, it's great!)

anal - not yet (have'nt done it much)


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I'm a man here saying what my girl has told me. Clitoral is quite easy, oral, masturbation, fingering, vibs, all do the trick and pretty much always. Gspot is starting to happen more often, after we started looking for it. It' quite easy to fin but so far she has only cum during intercourse while on top. She says it' less powerful, but more intense, spreading from the clitoris all over her female parts and stays way longer. However, if doing it manually, combined with oral, it seems to be a more powerful, longer orgasm compared to a normal clitoral. Anal, well, we do it, she loves it, asks for it, no orgasms yet. 

I have to say, I'm lucky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Well, I'm a man here saying what my girl has told me. Clitoral is quite easy, oral, masturbation, fingering, vibs, all do the trick and pretty much always. Gspot is starting to happen more often, after we started looking for it. It' quite easy to fin but so far she has only cum during intercourse while on top. She says it' less powerful, but more intense, spreading from the clitoris all over her female parts and stays way longer. However, if doing it manually, combined with oral, it seems to be a more powerful, longer orgasm compared to a normal clitoral. Anal, well, we do it, she loves it, asks for it, no orgasms yet.
> 
> I have to say, I'm lucky
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well input!
Oral with fingering, the woman can probably achieve 2 different types of orgasms together.
That's 2 excitements at same time.
I'd love to add 1 more excitement to those 2. 
Slide in 1 vib in the butthole.
So she might have a chance to achieve 3 orgasms. At least, it's a great enjoyment to have 3 spots stimulated at the same time! To be an even more advanced player with a woman. You might want her to try out nipple clamps. Make sure you buy the right one that give pleasure instead of pain if she's not into bdsm stuff.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

MsLonely said:


> Well input!
> Oral with fingering, the woman can probably achieve 2 different types of orgasms together.
> That's 2 excitements at same time.
> I'd love to add 1 more excitement to those 2.
> ...


Wow, you just pointed stuff out I never even thought about. Have to suggest all of them and see what sticks. If any ever happen, I'll give an update. One thing I noticed is that the more you care and legitemately want to pleasure a woman, the more she wants to do stuff. Wasn't up till a year ago that it was mostly vanilla stuff. 

Edit: Ok... Sorry for going off topic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Clitoral all the time. 
G-spot no. 
Anal no (have tried, but no). 

When hubby tries to stimulate my g-spot through fingering I always feel like I have to pee, even if I pee before hand! Is that normal, is he doing it wrong, or am I just a freak in that way. LOL I keep hearing about how awesome the G-Spot is but it doesn't seem to work for us.


----------



## *Betty* (Jan 12, 2011)

Questions: 

1. ladies, have you ever experienced clitoral & g-spot orgasms?

Clitoral only, I don't know how to find my G-Spot (  ). I don't use any toys or the like when I am alone because I find it painful, frankly the toys tend to be larger than I am comfortable with. Sex is generally painful for the first few minutes as well, it passes with time, but when I am on my own I don't bother with penetration because (and I know this sounds harsh and crude) I am just there to have a quickie and get on with my day. 

2. Have you tried anal sex? If yes, have you ever experienced anal orgasm? If no, are you interested in trying out anal sex?

My first boyfriend and I had anal sex occasionally. He really enjoyed it, not so much for me - it was okay, strange sensation, but not something I looked for in future relationships. I have never had an anal orgasm. Though I have had orgasms that clamped the muscles toward the back as well as the front, if that makes sense.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

*Betty* said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. ladies, have you ever experienced clitoral & g-spot orgasms?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your respond! The orgasm you had during anal sex sounds very interesting.
Did you feel an ejaculation & pleasure when the clamp occured?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Confused Love said:


> Clitoral all the time.
> G-spot no.
> Anal no (have tried, but no).
> 
> When hubby tries to stimulate my g-spot through fingering I always feel like I have to pee, even if I pee before hand! Is that normal, is he doing it wrong, or am I just a freak in that way. LOL I keep hearing about how awesome the G-Spot is but it doesn't seem to work for us.


Trust me, completely normal. This is a problem lots o people have. The biggest part is getting over the feeling that you need to pee, do not clamp up. Eventually, when you really feel it coming, just let it go, flow. For some women, the orgasm and ejaculation do not have to happen at the same time, but the pee feeling is quite an indication of having to squirt. So try to get over it once, if need be, do it in the bathroom. As you come more often, you will get more comfy and ignore/like that feeling and just enjoy. 

I'd recommend Tristan Taormino's expert guide to the G-spot if you'd want to know more. She has the best explanation of this ever (book or video) including where to find the g-spot, manual stimulation tips, toys, and positions. 

Also, while she does have them, I still suck at inducing them, since we only recently started. It does take some practice and communication, patience and trust from both sides. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

@Confused Love 

Yes, you will have the feeling as if you need a pee, but no worries, just let it come, and enjoy it, then you will squirt instead of pee.

G-spot orgasm is awesome!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Just a few things:

Men have no g-spot, they do have a prostate, which stimulated anally can make them come hard. 

There is no g-spot in the backdoor, you can however stimulate the spot through the thin barrier between anus and vagina. This, as well and/or having a sensitive anal entrance and/or clitoral stimulation can make you reach an anal orgasm. 

Not all women always squirt when orgasming, an not all squirts are big orgasms. You can squirt before, during or after your orgasm. It is also possible that you do not squirt during some. 

Yeah, flushing can be handy, but not always necessary. 

I really believe all women have a g-spot, and no, never seen her go crazy by just touching. It needs firm stimulation, not pantsy ones like clitoral  for everyone wanting to try, I'd really recommend the video above. Worked for me. And then do some research if it doesn't. She tells more of the basic stuff that might work for most, but not all. 

Just another random question though. She recently got her first chain, then got the weirdest discharge I'd seen. Have seen crying, just laying there not being able to talk etc, but never seen her laugh uncontrollably afterwards. It really made me happy. Had anyone ever had such weird discharges? Other ones?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

MsLonely said:


> Questions: 1. ladies, have you ever experienced clitoral & g-spot orgasms?
> 2. Have you tried anal sex? If yes, have you ever experienced anal orgasm? If no, are you interested in trying out anal sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1. clitoral - yes
g-spot - yes but ONLY in combination with clitoral orgasm
2. yes I have tried anal
yes I have experienced anal orgasm, but ONLY in combination with clitoral orgasm


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

MsLonely said:


> Questions: 1. ladies, have you ever experienced clitoral & g-spot orgasms?
> 2. Have you tried anal sex? If yes, have you ever experienced anal orgasm? If no, are you interested in trying out anal sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, yes and YES!!!

Does that help? 

Clit.. easiest to attain..
G-spot... little harder for obvious reasons
Anal... Hit or miss but usually good anyway! 

Mix in Clit with either of the others and WOOOOOOHOOOOOO That's the trick!!


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Questions: 1. ladies, have you ever experienced clitoral & g-spot orgasms?
> 2. Have you tried anal sex? If yes, have you ever experienced anal orgasm? If no, are you interested in trying out anal sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I have had all of the above. Anal is nice for a change, but not my first choice. G Spot orgasms top clit o's every time.
Anal sex is about trust and patience. The man has to move slowly and gently. My husband finds that the head of his kock hurts after bum sex.
Anal O's are very different and intense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

